# help



## mayfair (Dec 6, 2007)

my rat seems to be eating her babies why is she doing this

she has ate 2 sets of litters already and pregnant again

she gets put in a cage by herself when she is about a week to go

please help as i dont want her to eat this litter


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

usually rats only eat there litter if they are dead or ill so maybe thats why
or 
have u disturbed her or made her nervous or got ur scent on them .. cus she might not feed them and then obviously they will die and she will eat them .. thats what happend with one of my rats litters .. cus i was panicky and kept checking on her got babies out to early ect... and she didnt feed them wasnt interested at all but with the 2nd litter didnt touch them till they were like a week just left them too it and they're still alive and kicking now


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

also why do u keep letting her get pregnant if she keeps doing this?
im pretty sure sum1 else is gonna ask this question so might aswell beat them to it
is she living with a male? obviously u said she goes in own cage ect but usually is she with a male


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

If she has eaten 2 lots already she is saying she does not want to be pregnant and she does not want to be a mother. You CANNOT keep a male and female in the same cage unless the male is neutered or the female is spayed.

It is not fair on her to have more babies. It takes a lot out of her, and for her to have 3 lots, thats enough. No more.

Separate them from the male until one of them has had the operation AND recovered - 3 weeks)
FOr now, leave her quietly with her babies, only going to her cage to give her fresh food and water. Leave her like this for at least 3 days. She may be eating them because she thinks they are in danger because she is constantly being disturbed.

Well done Crissy, you are learning


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

It sounds like there may be some serious genetic issues going on with either the mother psychologically or the babies are ill and dying and hence Momma "cleans up" the dead, so the smell doesn't attract predators. It is an instinct.

This girl should not reproduce ever.

This forum especially, does not condone purposely breeding your rats UNLESS you are a legitimate, qualified and ethical breeder. Sadly from your post you sound like someone throwing rats together for the helluvit. 

Please read the above stickies and the description of this section of the forum.


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

lol yup my friend had lulu out (the one who ate her litter) and she put her down on the boys cage for a minute and i was like wtf u doing!!!!!!!!!! lol i was screaming at her lmao and grabbed her off straight away before the boys noticed her


----------

